# Emperors Children WIP Thread



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey all, been working on my Emperors Children army for a little bit now, but until the past week when my pc blew up, found I'd not been making much progress.

Starting to actually see things coming along on the modelling front, so thought that I'd share a bit of my progress so far. Sorry for the blurry photo's but my camera is a little crappy. Hoping to borrow Infael's once he gets back off holiday, so expect some better pictures soon.









Champion with bolter slung









Chaos Marine showing bolter sling









Current progress on the test model for the colour scheme, not sure why I used a possesed as they're a bit different to the way I'd paint a standard marine.

Properly thumbnailed, better photo's and more coming when I get some more done, a camera that's halfway decent and a pc which works again


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice, good use of the chain, adds a nice bit of uniqness to ur models, i like k:


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pink mate. I'm looking forward to seeing some finished minis.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I love emperors children!!!nice colour scheem but I still prefere the clasic pink & black emperors children


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Alls lookin good so far, nice pink and the chains look really good!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Lucius - my comment regarding the possesed as a test model was partly due to the amount of trim and the skull for a head - the normal CSM should be pretty close to standard emperors children except with a bone trim.

Anyways - time for an update, again apologies for the massive pictures, once I get my pc back I'll do some proper thumbnails!









Pretty much finished the test model, I'm thinking the pink might need a thin wash to blend the pinks together, as will some of the black bits. Might do another level of highlighting on the bone as well.









Back of the test model










The familiar for my chaos sorceror - will be mounted on his base once he's finished









Current state of my lord and sorceror - still not sure about the head for the lord, will decide soon - small amount of conversion work still needs to be done









Side of the sorceror showing the detail of his force staff, basically using the normal force staff with the top and bottom replaced with part of the new daemonette's icon









Side of the lord showing details of his power/daemon weapon and his head from the side









Noise marine with blastmaster









Noise marine with sonic blaster

That's all for now - any comments or suggestions welcome


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i agree with the bone, it seems a little to bleached bone and hardly any shading, but that could just be the pic.

otherwise i love your conversion work, its excellent.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet start, can not wait antil it is finished


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the Staff for the Sorceror, I may just have to Borrow that idea 

I like the colors you are using, makes good use of a pink without being too bright, and lots of flesh seems more to the Slaanesh way of going into battle.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the bone trim, it needs something more. Maybe further highlights would be the thing.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing paint job, the pink could use a wash as you said but still  i really dig it!!!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm back off hols now so I will give Critta a better camera and lighting effects to do some justice to these fantastic models, as in RL, they are!

I better get sticking my broken-ass Nurgle back together from their close encounter with a basketball and post some pics now then...


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool - cheers dude, most appreciative!

As the possesed wasn't the best example of the colour scheme I'm going for, I've been having a bit of a play with the B&C traitor marine painter this morning to give and idea of the scheme I'm going for!










Hopefully get a chance to take some more photos tonight of the a few more conversions I've done over the weekend and get on with some painting over the next couple of days!

Cheers for all the comments and suggestions guys - I'll probably try giving the pink another wash, and bring out some more highlighting on the bone trim - I want to ideally get it towards a more ivory colour, so most likely just do another level of brighter highlights.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

really like the scheme.are u going to game with them?if so what sort of tacitcs will u use as I could use some advice on my emmperors children/b leagion!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like the chain flail conversion, looking forward to seeing them in all their painted glory


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, after a while doing other bits and pieces of painting, I finally got round to finishing another unit from my army.

From taking these photo's I've seen a load of bits I need to go back and sort out, as well as some unfinished parts, but it gives an idea 

Front









Side


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that looks horrible...as in OMG I couldn't look at it on the battlefield. It has a sensual soft colour with the pink, but stands out so much its garish. Congrats on the colour combination that makes kind of like it but kind of hate it too, very Slanesh like.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that pink is burned into my eyes forever now.

Nice job.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wait and see what it'll be like when there's a whole army in that colour 

(and I need to desperately hope I don't run out of tentacle pink before then!)

Edit: Could a mod do me a favour and move this thread into the ongoing projects section please?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

I r l337 ph0t0gr4phz0rz :biggrin:

But seriously (since when was I serious?!) it's soooo BRIIIIGHT!! I loved the muted flesh tone next to that pink, very Slaaneshi dude!
Stop tantalizing the people and give them what they want...more pics!!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good an pink man, sucks that GW cancelled that colour. I think the one thing that'd fix the look of the trim on that Posessed would be to pain the head of the marine a different colour. You've got a red arm, blackish arm? and a bone head that is the same colour as the trim. Make the head black or red and you'll see a vast improvement! Well done on you figs so far, that pink is layed down nicely so far!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah dude - I totally agree, as I said earlier, that possesed was a bad idea for the test model as it had a skull helmet. The plan is to have the helmets black, with some details picked out in bone.

Also, with the arm looking all fleshy and muscular I decided to do it red, normally both arms will be black.

I'll get some normal CSM's painted up and show you lot what they're supposed to look like on a normal figure as soon as I finish the Chaos Marauders I'm painting at the moment. See the picture on the last page for an idea of what a normal CSM will look like!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You got it Critta, moved to Ongoing Projects.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice models Critta, I particularly like your garish tank. If you do run out of tentacle pink, Vallejo do a colour called squid pink in Vallejo Game Colour (I think) that is apparantly their version of GWs tentacle pink. They are normally quite good with colour matches too.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers for moving the thread Wraithlord.

Squeek, as far as running out of tentacle pink goes, I think I currently have 6 pots of the stuff (got a bit carried away when they took it off the shelves), and about 6k points worth of emperor's children to paint. I'm hoping it'll be enough 

If not I think I'm gonna get a pot of Vallejo Squid pink and a pot of Cote d'arms shocking pink and decide which I think looks the best!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Great progress so far Critta, as for the tentacle pink dilema Vallejo Squid Pink is exactly the same as tentacle pink, look forward too seeing more dude  JD


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Everything looks great so far. This is going to be a fantastic looking army when it's finished.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Everything looks great so far. This is going to be a fantastic looking army when it's finished.



Agreed, I personally hate playing Emperors Children but I love seeing conversions. Yours are slick, and as mentioned its defiantly going to be a fantastic army once complete!

Chaosftw


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The only issue I have is a combination of too many projects to do, and not enough time to do them  I'll post more, I want to see if I can get a squad of CSM's done by chrimbo, as well as the marauder regiment I'm working on for my WoC army, we'll see how well I manage to do on that!


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

brilliant,absolutely brilliant,that tank was well worth the wait.
dont know if u like(can afford)them, but FW make a real nice EC rhino conversion kit


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

:shok: My eyes!!! Oh I don't want to look... but I have to!

Perfect Slaanesh colours... :biggrin: ...looking really good, especially the tank. More pics plz!!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I adore that tank! It's not just that I have never seen a painted vindicator (barring the vindicator box), it's that pink! That marvelous pink that makes me want to stare at it without blinking for the rest of my life. 

Great Job! I want to see some more!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

So pink, so Beautiful!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

These look great. Any chance you could tell me how you do your pink armour. I have been trying with my EC but just cant get it right.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Now it was quite some time since this thread was updated but what colors would you recomend if you were to paint a EC-miniature?


----------

